# Skervesen "Raptor" Build "3"



## Birdman (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Yesteday I`ve ordered a Raptor at Skervesen Guitars.
After reading the threads from MetalDaze / SiggyCertifled / Skervesen Guitars and email wrote with Jarek I did not have to think very long time to decide to order a Raptor with Skervesen.

I`d like to say that Jarek have been absolutely awesome to work with.

They are very helpful and very fast to email me back ..... * This is a Dream !!!*

here are the spec`s :

Body : Raptor
6 string
Headstock Design : see pic - von SWAN 
body - ash
finish - Lack acrylic clear matt
top - flame maple - finish ?

neck - bolt on, 5-piece rosewood + ebony , matching with body top headstock

fingerboard - ebony
pickups - set of Bare Knuckle 
pots - push pull for coil split + 3 way toggle
binding - ivoroid on Headstpck, Body and Neck
frets - stainless steel (+50)
tuners - Locking Hipshot
bridge - Hipshot
strap locks Dunlop
Hardware : black
Nut with : 43 mm 
Nut Typ : Graphit
Scale Length : 25,5"
hard case

Headstock Design:







*Today ... yes today ....I received the first pic`s of wood......*

















Birdman


----------



## mphsc (Aug 8, 2012)

I like that headstock. Congrats on the order.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 8, 2012)

Dears - it is so much fun for us to produce these for you. The excitement is on both sides of internet, believe me!

God bless internet .


----------



## Birdman (Aug 8, 2012)

Skervesen Guitars said:


> Dears - it is so much fun for us to produce these for you. The excitement is on both sides of internet, believe me!
> 
> God bless internet .






Birdman


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh damn! I like that headstock design a lot!


----------



## mwcarl (Aug 8, 2012)

That headstock is much nicer (to me) than the other ones I've been seeing lately.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 9, 2012)

Update 































I happy that I have to decided to this headstock design 


Birdman


----------



## ikarus (Aug 9, 2012)

the building speed is unbelievable!!


----------



## Birdman (Aug 11, 2012)

Neck action ;-))


----------



## Birdman (Aug 14, 2012)

It`s time for new pic`s 

The top need a nice stain 


























Hope you enjoy 

Birdman


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 14, 2012)

I think that middle stain would look really good with your guitar. It seems to be the most natural of the 3 stains there.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll get a daylight picture tomorrow so I can decide what color I prefer.

Birdman


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking great, Birdman!

I too am leaning towards the middle at this point. I'll reassess when the next pic comes


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 15, 2012)

Middle looks great, to me it brings out the most contrast.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 15, 2012)

middle looks great ????

here is the middle stain.....



























Birdman


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 15, 2012)

That grain looks top shelf! I approve


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 15, 2012)

Top shelf indeed, and sexy.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 15, 2012)

Great minds think alike.  Looks awesome man!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Aug 15, 2012)

In one week there has been this much progress? I think I may have to order myself a Skervesen!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 15, 2012)

Hourglass1117 said:


> In one week there has been this much progress? I think I may have to order myself a Skervesen!


 
Check out the other build threads. These guys actually built my guitar faster than it takes for BKP to build and ship a pickup


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 15, 2012)

I get the feeling that this whole quick build thing won't last too long once more people start ordering them. Don't get me wrong, it is absolutely amazing that they could build a guitar that looks that good so quickly, I'm just thinking that it's going to attract more business and increase their work load by quite a bit. Which isn't a bad thing at all.  These are looking really promising, and so far that's 2 Polish builders (including Ran) that are starting to make up for the Rotor disasters!


----------



## commelina (Aug 15, 2012)

I think the Mayo alone were able to cover a bad famous Roter
IMO they would have done the hardest work. Thus we have a much easier
As to the time of production. We are prepared for the greater needs
As for the BKP, they are really OK. 
To get a good price we have to buy more, if we will get your taste in a lot of stock but we are so that sometimes we have to wait. This is a custom


----------



## veshly (Aug 15, 2012)

Man that looks nice. 

Really cool to see so many quality builders from Poland. 
Maybe I'll get a chance to visit a few of them when I go there in the fall.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 15, 2012)

commelina said:


> I think the Mayo alone were able to cover a bad famous Roter


Can't believe I forgot about Mayones.  Best of luck to you guys in the future, though! You seem to be off to a good start already.


----------



## commelina (Aug 16, 2012)

veshly said:


> Man that looks nice.
> 
> Really cool to see so many quality builders from Poland.
> Maybe I'll get a chance to visit a few of them when I go there in the fall.



Welcome to Gdansk, you'll have two in one


----------



## Birdman (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry guys..... 
Yesterday I forgot to send pictures.

neck shaped....

















today`s news the fretted neck....







Birdman


----------



## Birdman (Aug 17, 2012)

For Siggy and me 







Birdman


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 17, 2012)

So good!


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 17, 2012)

Someone reserve the 007 now.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 17, 2012)

So, who's going to be #4?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 17, 2012)

Waiting to see if in fact you get this guitar


----------



## Birdman (Aug 18, 2012)

Today`s update

































Birdman


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 18, 2012)

Seems like a very small headstock angle no? That neck wood looks amazing, though.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 19, 2012)

The headstock angle is very similar to mayones headstocks.

more pics......


























next week it will ready


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 20, 2012)

Waitaminute....you put your deposit down on the 7th of this month and they're going to be done in under three weeks???!!!!! How is it possible they've such quick turnaround times, considering their guitars look really, really nice.


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Aug 20, 2012)

Exactly, when it comes to this model,I believe that we are well prepared for production...
Even when invent their ideas


----------



## Birdman (Aug 20, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Waitaminute....you put your deposit down on the 7th of this month and they're going to be done in under three weeks???!!!!!



That's the truth and I am very happy with the turnaround times


----------



## joe-tofu (Aug 20, 2012)

I need to sell my Les Paul Custom immediately ... NEEED MONEEEYYYZZZ for a Skervesen!


----------



## WidekMusic (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks awesome man, gratz !


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 20, 2012)

That flame is pretty deep, love it.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 20, 2012)

Not to derail too much, but that singlecut.


----------



## Amanita (Aug 20, 2012)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Not to derail too much, but that singlecut.


BlacKat


----------



## Birdman (Aug 22, 2012)

only missing the BKP..... hope they will be delivered soon























Birdman


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn, this one felt even faster.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 22, 2012)

That is killer!


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks awesommmmmeee


----------



## F0rte (Aug 25, 2012)

.........
Wowowowowow.
I'm trying to keep it in my pants, but I just can't help it...

Honestly, after seeing the past couple of Raptor builds, i'm greatly considering one.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 25, 2012)

That top P:


----------



## Birdman (Aug 25, 2012)

I want it now ..... no night without a dream of her
Please let arrive the BKP


----------



## Birdman (Aug 31, 2012)

My Raptor will be shipped next week


----------



## Birdman (Sep 8, 2012)

My raptor is finished and will be sent on Monday


----------



## SiggyCertified (Sep 8, 2012)

So dope, love the Tygers


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 8, 2012)

SiggyCertified said:


> So dope, love the Tygers


 
No kidding, those Tygers are a perfect fit


----------



## mphsc (Sep 8, 2012)

That's great looking. I love it when the builder goes out of their way to match the flame, you see so many tops that aren't & it really takes away from it aesthetics. They nailed it.


----------



## ikarus (Sep 8, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 8, 2012)

That looks sweet 



mphsc said:


> That's great looking. I love it when the builder goes out of their way to match the flame, you see so many tops that aren't & it really takes away from it aesthetics. They nailed it.



It's worth noting that a lot of high-end builders actually deliberately offset the tops so they do not match. It's supposed to add interest by breaking up the uniformity of the figure. I prefer them matched myself


----------



## Fiction (Sep 8, 2012)

Great guitar, I much prefer that headstock and that finish is mind blowing!


----------



## Birdman (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you guys 

it was shipped today ....


----------



## Birdman (Sep 12, 2012)

Out for delivery !!!


----------



## F0rte (Sep 12, 2012)

Birdman said:


> Out for delivery !!!



Inform us of how she plays immediately!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome guitar!!


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 12, 2012)

This turned out phenomenal!


----------



## Birdman (Sep 12, 2012)

It has finally arrived

Only a couple of words today. It's definitely one of the best guitars I have had in my hands in the last years.

The NDG thread will follow the next days. Maybe sunday ....

first impressions .....























Enjoy it ;-))
Birdman


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes! The first 3 Raptors have all made it safely to their new homes


----------



## SiggyCertified (Sep 12, 2012)

w00t!


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 12, 2012)

ooh my god.... that is just stunning
the color of the top, it looks so clean! l
ove it.. shred it and maybe sleep with it


----------



## Birdman (Sep 16, 2012)

NGD Thread....

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/211863-ndg-skervesen-raptor-many-pic-s.html

enjoy it


----------

